# Gerry's Beam Engine - Metric



## Ken I (Nov 2, 2011)

This was my first runner, but once I got it going, I sort of lost interest in it and it has been languishing on my shelf gathering dust and looking forlorn.
This is Gerry Dykstra's (aka "Oldboatguy") design which I metricated and have posted the 2D ACAD drawing & *.dxf files in the uploads section.
The drawing has the various parts in different layers / colours - so by switching the layers on and off you can see where it goes relative to the rest.
There are detailed drawings of all the parts.

There are also a number of "doodles" wrt to manufacturing the chassis and the beam without a rotary table.

Here's the link :-
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item364

I never posted it under completed projects (because I never really completed it) - so I made a base for it, fitted the gland packings (thanks Tel) and added the slip reversing gear - cleaned it up and here it is.










Here the 180° slip reversing mechanism - you just rotate the flywheel in the direction you want it to rotate - this offsets the timing 180° and away you go.








Here's a video of it running :-



Heres the build thread :-

[url]http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11452.0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dp5DApIwCk/url]

Heres the build thread :-

[url]http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11452.0

I changed the valve linkage to this bell crank arrangement as I was suspicious of Gerry's original cantilever design.





And finally a big thank you to Gerry Dykstra for posting the original plans for free use in the public domain - Gerry you got me started in this hobby and for that I shall always remain grateful.

Ken


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 3, 2011)

Ken I,

That's neat looking even sitting still. Lots of interesting linkages. This one may go on my "someday" list. I'm curious as to what you would consider doing to "finish" it.


----------



## danstir (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice engine. It looks finished!


----------



## Ken I (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments - it is finished - it was gathering dust and I had never made a base for it.
I was going to anodise the frame but I can't bring myself to tear it down to do so.

So I made the wooden base - added the reversing gear - and I AM calling that completed.

It now stands on a shelf in my bar along with my V4 Wobbler.

Ken


----------

